# Shimano Symetre SY-4000RJ Question



## onthewater102 (Jan 5, 2016)

Looking for someone knowledgeable with inner workings of spinning reels. I've got a call into customer service but have yet to hear back from shimano. There is a part on my reel #9010 https://fishshop.shimano.com/vip/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441848636 called the idle gear. It sits on a protrusion in the body of the reel, body part 12990, which has worn away over the last six years to the point the idle gear now wobbles and doesn't stay in position. 

I know it's there to serve a purpose but I cannot tell what that purpose is. I know I can replace the whole body panel for ~$25 but the replacement will ultimately have the same issue with wear as the original, so I'm wondering if I can set a pin in the side of the reel body and slip a bearing over it and have it ride on the bearing instead of the plastic interior of the body panel. Does this sound reasonable or am I missing something obvious?

I know it seems silly to be spending so much time on a (relatively) inexpensive reel but this is really the only wear surface in a reel that I really like, and since rear drag reels are fewer and further between I'd really rather fix this one up to last a good long time if possible.


----------

